# ordre d'execution des rc-scripts

## julien

Salut ,

Mon probleme est le suivant ,au demarage de la machine ,je veux que le script autofs s'execute apres le script ypbind ,afin qu'autofs puisse acceder  au repertoire partage .J'ai donc rajoute dans le script autofs ,les lignes "need ypbind nfs" a la section depend ,mais rien n'y fait et autofs est tjs le premier script a s'executer .si qqn pouvait m'eclairer sur ce probleme .

Julien

----------

## px

par manque de temps je n'ai pas encore lu la doc relative au rc-scripts, j'ai fait un truc tout bete j'ai rc-update del le init que je voulait lancer apres, ensuite je l'ai renommé pour que sont nom soit apres l'autre dans l'alphabet et je l'ai rc-update add... c peut-etre un peu batard comme solution mais ca a marché

----------

## Paule.Green

si tu as fais les changements need etc... dans le script concerné et que cela ne marche tjs pas et bien je pense que #depscan.sh, devrait résoudre le problème.

il s'agit d'un script executé quand tu fait rc-update add..........

qui s'occupe justement des dépendances entre services

tu peux l'executer seul et il devrait mettre à jour l'ordre de démarage des services selon les changements que tu as précedemment effectués...

essai, de toutes les facons c'est sans risques....

@+

 :Smile: 

----------

